# Water Analysis



## nala (21/1/11)

Would anyone know where I could get my home tap water analised ?
I would like to use the EZ water calculator spreadsheet to determine additions to the mash, required for a particular beer style.
All I require is :

a) Calcium ppm
B) Magnesium ppm
c) Sodium ppm
d) Chloride ppm
e) Sulfate ppm

I can test for pH with my own pH meter.

I live in the Perth metro area ( Mandurah )

Water Corperation unhelpful.

Thanks for any replies.


----------



## TidalPete (21/1/11)

nala said:


> Would anyone know where I could get my home tap water analised ?
> I would like to use the EZ water calculator spreadsheet to determine additions to the mash, required for a particular beer style.
> All I require is :
> 
> ...



A pool shop might be able to help you there? A quick google showed THIS

TP


----------



## [email protected] (21/1/11)

There is a lot of info and analysis that is posted in the Australian water post that should answer your question. 

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=31331


----------

